# Can I see pics of your horses that have good topline?



## JackDaniels1 (30 July 2009)

As title! 

Could I see pics of your horses that have good topline?

Thanks


----------



## ester (30 July 2009)

Frank? have only got siggy pics on this computer though!

and he is welsh so not sure he really counts!


----------



## BSJAlove (30 July 2009)

this is a month of working on it. its no where near done yet but never mind


----------



## black_n_white (30 July 2009)

The big grey horse in these pictures has good topline:

http://www.rosehallfarm.co.uk/album/2008/181008/index.html


----------



## miss_c (30 July 2009)

I would say that Genie has good topline, she's a Welsh Coblet though so not sure if she counts, like ester's Frank!













Not the best pics I'm afraid!


----------



## scrumpygus (30 July 2009)

http://i587.photobucket.com/albums/ss320/lucypalmer/IMGP0997.jpg

Sorry about dodgy pic - its a photo of a photo if that makes sense but imo my boy is in fab shape with fab topline.


----------



## chestnut cob (30 July 2009)

My instructor keeps telling me he's *getting* good topline:

 [image]http://thumb18.webshots.net/t/74/174/2/64/87/2180264870063624658PpIIxa_th.jpg#[/image] 

This is about 6 weeks after medicating his hocks for spavins 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I like it because he's using his whole topline, not just his neck, and he's getting out of the habit of overbending (which just gives them a big neck and nothing else).  Could track up more though but it's coming.


----------



## Pixxie (30 July 2009)

:O sandg1 your horse is absolutely stunning! whats his breeding?


----------



## Taffster (30 July 2009)

cant see anything from that picci but he is a nice boy sandg1 
The boy in my siggi has good topline but again hes a coblet and yes it does count, ive seen some horrid looking coblets with dipped backs, gutters or even worse spine poking out none of which represent good topline


----------



## ester (30 July 2009)

NOT good topline just fat!







just to show he doesn't look like that now!







bad early morning light- he is still shiney, but you can't see his muscle very well either.


----------



## Bossanova (30 July 2009)

This horse has a naturally very nice topline






This horse doesnt appear to but thats because it'd be impossible to give her neck any shape due to how it's set on. She's actually very muscled across her back.


----------



## MontyandZoom (30 July 2009)

A crap photo and hard to see because of numpty rider (me!) but my friend's mare has very good topline


----------



## RussianGirl (30 July 2009)

I can't get good pictures because I'm using the office computer (naughty t!) but Horsk and Scara both have pretty good toplines, if I get a min, I'll try to find better pictures!

http://img7.imageshack.us/i/57885006.jpg/

http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/5673/58758730dy4.jpg


----------



## Ranyhyn (30 July 2009)

I was told my horse had good topline


----------



## RussianGirl (30 July 2009)

Horsk; excuse the dirt


----------



## hollyberry86 (30 July 2009)

Heres my welsh coblet she had a fab topline before i sold her


----------



## TGM (30 July 2009)

I think our pony has a good topline that is mainly muscle, rather than fat:


----------



## scrumpygus (30 July 2009)

Oh thanks Pixxie hes an irish x.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (30 July 2009)

my horse has NO topline... does that count? wanna see a pic of him?


----------



## JenHunt (30 July 2009)

This is donkey before (with zero top line!!)






and this is him last weekend - still some way to go (and he's a bit fat!) but an improvement!


----------



## Kenzo (30 July 2009)

TL was coming on, not ideal, needs alot more as he has a weak backend and is terribly short coupled!


----------



## amandaco2 (30 July 2009)

the 3 year old has a nice topline even though shes quite light..


----------



## hadfos (30 July 2009)

middle of winter pic..very good topline considering he has had 3 months off here 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Summer last yr





For a tb he keeps his topline very well


----------

